

Reglib vs JQuery - qhoxie
http://blogs.sun.com/greimer/entry/reglib_versus_jquery

======
nirmal
I use livequery to handle Test #1-#4. I don't have a problem on any of my
sites that would see if livequery would handle test #5.

<http://brandonaaron.net/docs/livequery/>

------
chaostheory
one of jquery's main strengths is the sheer number of plugins for it. so far
only prototype comes close.

